# Carte sim freemobile dans Ipad3



## bidul01 (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, une question que je me pose , puis je  mettre la puce (ou micro puce freemobile ) dans un ipad3 et avoir un  espoir de capter la 3g pour surfer sur le web ?


----------



## giloo (12 Avril 2012)

bidul01 a dit:


> Bonjour, une question que je me pose , puis je  mettre la puce (ou micro puce freemobile ) dans un ipad3 et avoir un  espoir de capter la 3g pour surfer sur le web ?



Bien sur!


----------



## bidul01 (12 Avril 2012)

giloo a dit:


> Bien sur!



Merci. Et dans un ipad 3 Wifi est ce possible ?


----------



## giloo (12 Avril 2012)

bidul01 a dit:


> Bonjour, une question que je me pose , puis je  mettre la puce (ou micro puce freemobile ) dans un ipad3 et avoir un  espoir de capter la 3g pour surfer sur le web ?



Si ton iPad est débloqué tous réseaux bien entendu.
Si tu l'as acheté avec un forfait spécial du type bouygues, orange ou sfr, alors la non il n'acceptera qu'une sim de l'opérateur concerné

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------

Wifi bien sur que NON puisqu'il ne fonctionne qu'en wifi


----------



## bidul01 (12 Avril 2012)

Merci.


----------



## kvspro (12 Avril 2012)

Cela ne feras pas du hors forfait ????


----------



## supreme51 (13 Avril 2012)

bidul01 a dit:


> Merci. Et dans un ipad 3 Wifi est ce possible ?



je vois pas ou tu veux mettre ta puce dans un ipad 3 wifi?? si tu trouve le tiroir sim fais moi signe


----------



## nikomimi (15 Avril 2012)

Sur un iPad wifi, tu selectionne le partage de connexion via ton smartphone.
Sur un iPad 3g normalement la sim marche, mais c est interdit dans les cgv de freemobile. Fait ce que tu veux, mais si Free s en apercoit il peut tres bien te couper l acces.


----------



## Chrone (28 Avril 2012)

Je l'ai fais pendant plusieurs mois avec un iPad 2 jamais eu le moindre soucis ;-)


----------

